# Trijicon 40% off to Post-9/11 Vets



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Trijicon is offering 40% to all Post-9/11 veterans. Details are in the attachment.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

How nice of them!

Even nicer to divide veterans into two groups; pre- and post-9/11. Apparently the sacrifices of earlier vets are somehow worth less to this company?


Full disclosure: If you think you are hearing something that sounds like sour grapes, you may be right, as I am a pre-9/11 veteran...


----------

